# Weird question: Doggy cremation remains



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Ugh. I hate my 311 mini. I can't get the touchpad to turn off.

I lost my whole thingy.

Okay. Here's my deal.

I did all of my research before hand. I want to bring back Nack's remains with me. He's my doggy. 

No problem with TSA getting from Austin to Dallas. 

Did my research for getting into Mexico. Ended up at the Mexican Consulate researching human cremation remains. Here are the requirements for them:

1. Must have official cremation documents translated.
2. Must have official seal on translated documents.
3. Cremated remains will be held for 24-48 hours.

Obviously, I researched this because doggy remains wasn't going to come up.

Now, here is my problem.

1. Documentation provided for doggy cremation remains is something akin to sentimental value; since it's not meant for any governmental agency, it's just for the owner.

2. It's not like it has a seal on it, or a serial number with a matching serial number on the ashes.

3. The document isn't going to be translated. It's not that kind of document. It's just meant to convey that the dog was cremated, and it's nice for the owner to have; not for some governmental entity or anything.

I plan to call the Mexican Consulate in DC where I got the information tomorrow from the website that I read from today.

But has anyone brought doggy or pet ashes with them to Mexico? If so, can you share your experience?

My pets are my babies; no children to speak of. So if it sounds weird to you, I guess that explains why I am bringing their ashes. Or at least Nack's.

Thanks!

Michelle


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Hmmm. I think you may have no problem at all, or you may find him confiscated and gone. No way to tell. A confused customs agent is not a good thing.
I'm no help at all, am I?


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

And usually you are...


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I know ignorance isn't bliss but I have no idea on regulations so guess not really advocating anything illegal. Sometimes best not to ask. Expectation is that pretty small container. We drive back & forth so would just pack. Flying might need be more creative in terms or checked or carry on.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah, but they are going to see the ashes, regardless, and wonder what they are when they go through x-ray. I planned to carry on, but knew that they would go through x-ray, and wondered what they would think of the baggie of ash-looking material.

I'll call the consulate today and see what they have to say. They will probably laugh at me.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

It is mud for your face in a plain jar. This is how you buy it here. I doubt anyone would question you further, but be prepared to demonstrate.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Well Sunny, you know, I could do that.

But I love the second sentence even more!

Nack facials. It may even clear up my acne. Ugh! 

That's a very good thought though. I could take the bag out, put it with my cosmetics, and take the carved box that he is in as some kind of ornate box I am bringing back for a friend. Not a bad idea. Thank you Sunny!

Okay. Now Ringo, we have no idea if there are true rules about bringing pet ashes in that comply with the actual human cremation remains, so you can't actually X that part out (please, I mean). But I promise that I will call the consulate today and post here just in case someone really DOES need an answer in the future for this.


----------

